# New Beretta for $44.00 (heavy pics)



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

A buddy of mine showed me his Beretta Minx M2 that he bought new in 1968.. it was a piece of history.. never been fired.. I told him I would give him $100 for it.. double his money.. he declined..


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Does that receipt really say ok by mother, on the bottom?


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

I know...that is the wildest part!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is really cool!


----------



## 75fernandez (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the picture with the documentation. It tells a cool story and a glimpse into a different time. The mother comment is cool remember in 68 the buyer could go to war and buy a beer but not yet vote or buy a gun without mom.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, that's certainly unique. .22 short huh?


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> Man, that's certainly unique. .22 short huh?


Yep...22 shorts.. would love to shoot it but I don't think that would happen. He still had the boxes of ammo that he bought with the gun.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow that is awsome.


----------



## Flad (Dec 29, 2011)

that bill of sale is cool. I like how it gives general directions to where the store is loacated


----------



## Miles42 (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought one in Italy in 1965 for 25 Dollars. I wish I still had it


----------

